# Tankmates for Zebra Obliquiden?



## fishy3 (Nov 4, 2011)

I recently purchased a 55 gallon aquarium that came with four fish. One is a zebra obliquiden. What tankmates would be best suited for this species.

Thank you for the feedback!
Gail


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the other tank mates? What about females of the same species?


----------

